# Suche Icons für meine Open-Source-Visualisierung



## seeba (29 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich nerv mal wieder.

Ich suche "technische" Icons, welche ich frei verwenden darf. Zum Beispiel irgendwie 'nen Graphen für die Archivierung usw.

Sollten nicht so alt aussehen. Schon etwas im XP-Stil.

Vielleicht erklärt sich ja auch einer bereit mir ein paar für SCADA.NET zu designen.

Gruß & Dank

Sebastian


----------



## coolzero0001 (29 Dezember 2005)

"icondll.exe" und "IconTarzanV.EXE" enthalten viele icon's und bmp'


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2005)

Hast du mal mit dem Begriff "Iconsammlung" gegoogelt? Da gibt es tausende Einträge, bestimmt ist was für dich dabei, vieles ist frei.

http://www.euv-frankfurt-o.de/CGI/Icons/Listall.sh
http://www.uni-stuttgart.de/Icons/iconlib/iconlib.html


----------



## Kurt (29 Dezember 2005)

http://www.glyfx.com/free.html


----------



## seeba (20 Januar 2006)

Mir fehlen noch ein paar Icons im XP-Stil:

- eine SPS oder einen Chip, der die Verbindungen darstellt
- einen Blitz oder eine LED, die für die Signale dienen soll
- ein Symbol, das die Benutzer verkörpern soll

Sonst dürfte ich alles haben... Wäre euch sehr dankbar. Kann leider nichts finden.


----------

